
SpiderOak Encryptr password manager released - EwanToo
https://spideroak.com/solutions/encryptr
======
johnnycarcin
Downloaded the desktop and android client today after I got their e-mail. I've
been looking for something to replace LastPass so I'm hoping this does the
trick.

------
EwanToo
It's nice that the Android APK is available as a direct download, no Play
store required, for those who are particularly security/privacy conscious

